# Ultrasound results



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

I received my ultrasound results back, here is what they say:

The thyroid gland is mildly atrophic bilaterally, with the right lobe measuring 3.5 x 0.9 x 1.2 cm and the let lobe measuring approximately 2.9 x 0.8 x 1 cm. The isthmus has a maximal thickness of 2 mm. The thyroid gland appears diffusely heterogeneous, with normal internal vascularity noted. No definite focal solid or cystic lession is identified.

Normal appearing cervical lymph nodes are identified bilaterally.

Summary:

The thyroid gland is diffusely heterogeneous, with a mildly atrophic appearance. This is a nonspecific finding however can be seen with chronic thyroiditis such as with Hashimoto's.

Ug, is it normal for one side to be that much larger than the other? The US was done May 14th. Since then the swelling has gone down, but now the swelling is occurring on the other side (left), and I can feel it pressing into my windpipe.


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Sheesh, now that I think and look at the words, I'm even more confused. Why would my neck/thyroid area be swollen when the thyroid is atrophying?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about your atrophy question. But I would not be at all alarmed about the size difference between your two lobes. It's not that big of a difference in my opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you on thyroxine replacement which sometimes does shrink the thyroid?


----------

